# Bark collar



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

So i am still having issues with my pup in his crate when I am gone, he is mental , bites bars, spins, , digs , barks non stop and howls, and then pees, 
so anyways i got a bark collar, tritronics,G 3 and tried it out a few times so far, level one and 2 did nothing, but yesterday i had him at level 3 and video taped him, and he looked pretty good, barked a bit then lyed down, which was my plan, interupt the barking, and stop him from progressing higher and higher, 

so my QUESTION is, can he have stuff to chew with this collar on , i am scared for him to get shocked for eating a chew .. or bone and stuff, 
i know with the cheaper pet safe collars, they go off easy so if there is any movement they are going off, , not sure with this collar, if it will only catch the barking and allow him to chew a rawhide or raw bone? anyone know for sure


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> So i am still having issues with my pup in his crate when I am gone, he is mental , bites bars, spins, , digs , barks non stop and howls, and then pees,
> so anyways i got a bark collar, tritronics,G 3 and tried it out a few times so far, level one and 2 did nothing, but yesterday i had him at level 3 and video taped him, and he looked pretty good, barked a bit then lyed down, which was my plan, interupt the barking, and stop him from progressing higher and higher,
> 
> so my QUESTION is, can he have stuff to chew with this collar on , i am scared for him to get shocked for eating a chew .. or bone and stuff,
> i know with the cheaper pet safe collars, they go off easy so if there is any movement they are going off, , not sure with this collar, if it will only catch the barking and allow him to chew a rawhide or raw bone? anyone know for sure


Tammy its not really hard (usually) to condition that behaviour out. I just did it with a DS pup. It takes a little time and patience.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Tammy I have the same collar for Haus and he can eat just fine with it on. I generally take the collar off to feed him, especially if I'm giving him a bone and want it to be a relaxing time (and I know he won't bark then), although I think he was wearing it yesterday when I gave him a bone. It also doesn't go off when he slams into the bottom of the crate some times the way he lies down.

Glad to hear you seem to have found a working solution.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>Tammy its not really hard (usually) to condition that behaviour out

I know,. I am a trainer, but this dog is not getting it , so if you have a easy solution, I am all ears, 
He is totally fine in his crate anytime anywhere, except for when i am not home ,


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

also does this collar pic up whining? and go off , or just barking ,


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> >>>Tammy its not really hard (usually) to condition that behaviour out
> 
> I know,. I am a trainer, but this dog is not getting it , so if you have a easy solution, I am all ears,
> He is totally fine in his crate anytime anywhere, except for when i am not home ,


easy? can't help you there sorry.....


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> also does this collar pic up whining? and go off , or just barking ,


I know the Dogtra one that I have can be tricked by different bark pitches but for my Dog's issue it works fine. My understanding is the TTG3 is not as sensitive to different pitches and would cover more of the aural spectrum. The G3 has a bark counter so utilize that with your video camera that I'll suspect will tell you the story. 

If you are really worried just call Tritronics directly the Canadian distributor has a toll free number. *(**!-888.792.7387)* Even if it goes off if he whines that is nipping his nutty behaviour in the bud before it escalates anyways, so I wouldn't worry about it. 

I'd also use a higher stim level and not baby him over this as the chewing on the crate and other dumb stuff is a health issue as if he breaks and wears his teeth you'll be marching him off to the dental vet to the tune of $1,000s. So fry his ass before that happens and stop it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> I know the Dogtra one that I have can be tricked by different bark pitches but for my Dog's issue it works fine. My understanding is the TTG3 is not as sensitive to different pitches and would cover more of the aural spectrum. The G3 has a bark counter so utilize that with your video camera that I'll suspect will tell you the story.
> 
> If you are really worried just call Tritronics directly the Canadian distributor has a toll free number. *(**!-888.792.7387)* Even if it goes off if he whines that is nipping his nutty behaviour in the bud before it escalates anyways, so I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> I'd also use a higher stim level and not baby him over this as the chewing on the crate and other dumb stuff is a health issue as if he breaks and wears his teeth you'll be marching him off to the dental vet to the tune of $1,000s. So fry his ass before that happens and stop it.


 
TT or Dogtra will cut out barking, some whining and snivling, but not all, the dog if he wants to will find a way to get through it, my neighbor has one that has a weird squeal, but he knows he can get away with it. 

I wouldn't start off low, you need to start at a high enough level that is recognizable as a correction and leaves no doubt! Of course do it while you are home or set him up for failure to eventually self correct while you are present, then adjust as necessary. Personally, if its barking, i start and stay on 5, it fixes itself quicker, other than that the dog gets collar conditioned and then you created a monster. 

Haven't seen a collar out there that will cut out all noises period, but hands down TT is the best in my book for this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> So i am still having issues with my pup in his crate when I am gone, he is mental , bites bars, spins, , digs , barks non stop and howls, and then pees,
> so anyways i got a bark collar, tritronics,G 3 and tried it out a few times so far, level one and 2 did nothing, but yesterday i had him at level 3 and video taped him, and he looked pretty good, barked a bit then lyed down, which was my plan, interupt the barking, and stop him from progressing higher and higher,
> 
> so my QUESTION is, can he have stuff to chew with this collar on , i am scared for him to get shocked for eating a chew .. or bone and stuff,
> i know with the cheaper pet safe collars, they go off easy so if there is any movement they are going off, , not sure with this collar, if it will only catch the barking and allow him to chew a rawhide or raw bone? anyone know for sure


I kept a KONG in the kennel and he bounced the hell out of it all over and the (TT) collar never goes off, even with dogs barking all around him, it only goes off when he barks!


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>>Tammy its not really hard (usually) to condition that behaviour out

>>>easy? can't help you there sorry.....

sorry i thought if it wasnt really hard it would be easy , my mistake, lol ,but i am still willing to listen if you have advise ,


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

geoff, not worried about it getting him when he whines, i would prefer it really , i just saw in the video he is whining but not barking, so i wondered if it was catching the whining too or no ?


I dont think i am babying him , i just wanted to start on low at first see what level works, no reason to fry his brains out at 5 if 3 will stop it , 

so far things look good on the level 3 but still a bit of whining , but wayyy better then normal


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> geoff, not worried about it getting him when he whines, i would prefer it really , i just saw in the video he is whining but not barking, so i wondered if it was catching the whining too or no ?
> 
> 
> I dont think i am babying him , i just wanted to start on low at first see what level works, no reason to fry his brains out at 5 if 3 will stop it ,
> ...


try 4 may make him stop whining? you won't know until you try


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

yup that was my plan, next time he will be on 4


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

And video it to see if the collar is catching his whine. I still think in this instance you should go with a higher setting as per Jody's post. The reasoning is if you have to keep ramping it up a click here and then another click all you are doing is hardening him to the collar. Just end it, he is a strong dog even though he is young it isn't going to hurt him a bit, IMO end it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> And video it to see if the collar is catching his whine. I still think in this instance you should go with a higher setting as per Jody's post. The reasoning is if you have to keep ramping it up a click here and then another click all you are doing is hardening him to the collar. Just end it, he is a strong dog even though he is young it isn't going to hurt him a bit, IMO end it.


Agreed!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Agreed!


I liken that to a matched level of madness that is really only effectively interrupted by a greater form of itself, even if unpleasant. Meaning, I like that logic. When it comes to dealing with problems my solutions tend to fall on the side of yielding absolute results - particularly if I am dealing with something unacceptable or undesireable.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Ditto, don't condition him to the corrections, END IT! The level of correction you found to be ok is what I would use for moderate corrections during obedience work for example, not as a correction to clearly end an unwanted behaviour, where there are no ifs and buts this stops now.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

My GSD will bark through any bark collar. She"ll twist her neck and change the pitch of her bark. Pretty funny to watch. I'll leave the bark collar on her if I'm gone. When I'm home, I prefer to be in control and go with a standard ecollar that I control. I like to give a command and then the correction. 

I will tell that a Tritronics Bark Limiter will zap the crap out of you if you are picking up metal feed bowls that clang together while holding the collar.Make sure its off if you must pick up metal bowls.


----------

